# [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2014)

*[Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]

Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Heute teste ich ein Netzteil, welches angeblich 780 Watt leisten soll und nur 38 Euro kostet! Kann man bei diesem Preis überhaupt noch eine anständige Qualität erwarten oder handelt es sich hier um einen der berüchtigten Chinaböller?*​
*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

*1. Intro*
*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*3. Äußeres und die Technik im Detail*
*4. Testumgebung*
*5. Effizienz*
*6. Spannungsregulation*
*7. Lautstärke*
*8. Fazit*​*1. Intro*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Ich habe nun schon einige Netzteile getestet. Von ansatzweise brauchbar bis ziemlich gut hatte ich eigentlich schon alle Qualitätsstufen hier. Vor ein paar Tagen schrieb mich *R4Z0R1911* an, er wollte mir ein ganz besonderes Netzteil zum Testen überlassen. Dieses Netzteil hört auf den Namen *Gaming Power HM 780 W*. Wie der Name schon sagt, soll es sich um ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil handeln. Das besondere daran: Der Preis. Dieses Netzteil wird auf amazon und ebay verkauft, dort wird es aktuell für ca. 38 Euro angeboten.

Der Preis klingt unglaublich, kosten doch Netzteile von Markenherstellern in der Leistungsklasse locker 70 Euro, gute Netzteile sogar mindestens 130 Euro! Preislich bewegt es sich eher auf dem Niveau von namhaften Herstellern wie Inter Tech oder MS-Tech, welche bekanntlich keine tolle Qualität liefern. Ich bin gespannt wie dieses Netzteil nun letztendlich abschneiden wird  Ich möchte mich dazu noch bei R4Z0R1911 für die Bereitstellung des Netzteils bedanken!​*2. Spezifikationen und Features*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Ich habe das Netzteil ohne Produktverpackung bekommen, daher fällt eine Bewertung des Lieferumfangs an dieser Stelle einmal aus. Schaut man sich jedoch Bilder der Verpackung per Suchmaschine an, werden einige Dinge versprochen:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


© by Amazon​

Windows 7
Windows Vista ready
NVidia Essential Vista
Intel Xeon inside
Intel Core Duo inside
AMD 64 Opteron
AMD 64 Athlon FX
Serial ATA
NVidia SLI Ready

Nun, die unterstützten Betriebssysteme und CPUs stellen auf jeden Fall nicht mehr den Stand der Technik dar. Immerhin soll dieses Netzteil mehrere Grafikkarten befeuern können, denn mit Nvidias SLI-Untersützung wird geworben.

Das war aber noch nicht alles, schauen wir uns einmal den Aufkleber auf dem Netzteil an:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bevor wir zu den technischen Daten kommen, schauen wir uns einmal den Text unten auf dem Aufkleber an. Dort wird geworben mit:


Strong Ouptput Power, High Effiziency  Low Ripple
Super Quiet Thermostatic Fan
Complies with CE Standard
Ultra-connectors, Ultra-area Radiator

Die Angaben mit dem leisen Lüfter, der hohen Effizienz und der starken Power werde ich im Test noch überprüfen. Beunruhigend mutet das "CE"-Zeichen an, denn hierbei handelt es sich nicht um die EU-Verordnung, sondern um das China-Export Zeichen. Es gibt Gerüchte, dass das CE-Logo hierbei missbräuchlich genutzt wird, genauere Informationen findet ihr zum Beispiel hier.

Auch der letzte Punkt wirft Fragen auf. Wie sehen denn zum Beispiel Ultra-connectors aus? So? Ich habe zumindest nur normale Anschlüsse an diesem Netzteil gefunden.

Nun aber zu den technischen Daten. Das Netzteil besitzt satte vier 12Volt-Rails, die jeweils eine Stromstärke von 20 Ampere besitzen. Leider gibt der Hersteller dieses Netzteils keine kombinierte Leistung an, so tappen wir noch im Dunkeln was die maximale Belastbarkeit angeht.

Insgesamt mutet das Netzteil wenig vertrauenerweckend an, aber schauen wir uns einmal die Technik an.​*3. Äußeres und die Technik im Detail*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Schauen wir uns das Netzteil einmal von außen an. Auf dem ersten Blick macht das ATX780HM einen guten Eindruck, die 16 cm lange Hülle besitzt einen dunklen Lack, welcher gut gegen Fingerabdrücke und Kratzer gewappnet ist. Das verchromte Lüftergitter ist klassisch gebaut und vergrößert die Abmessungen des Netzteils nicht.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bei den Kabeln wurde der Rotstift angesetzt, nur das ATX-Kabel besitzt einen halbwegs blickdichten Sleeve.

*Die Kabellängen im Detail:*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Für ein Netzteil mit 780 Watt fällt die Ausstattung der Kabel sehr gering aus. Nur 4 SATA-Stecker und 3 Molex-Stecker, zudem nur zwei Stecker für Grafikkarten erwartet man eher von einem Netzteil der 400 Watt-Klasse. Bei 750-850W Netzteilen sind eigentlich mindestens vier PCI-Express Stecker für Grafikkarten Standard.​*Die Technik im Detail*

*Als erstes eine Warnung:
Nicht nachmachen! Ihr begebt euch in Lebensgefahr wenn ihr ein Netzteil aufschraubt!*
Kommen wir nun zum spannendsten Teil in diesem Test, dem Innenleben.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schon auf den ersten Blick fällt auf, dass dieses Boardlayout niemals für 780 Watt ausgelegt ist. Die Komponenten schauen eher nach einem 400 Watt-Design aus. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein gruppenreguliertes Design, der OEM-Hersteller ist HKC.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Normalerweise kommt der Lüfter immer zum Schluss, da an diesem allerdings die passive PFC-Spule befestigt ist, schiebe ich das mal vor. Passives PFC ist nun wirklich nicht mehr der Stand der Technik. Der Lüfter besitzt eine Größe von 140 mm, technische Daten zu diesem habe ich allerdings nicht finden können.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beginnen wir mit der Analyse der Komponenten. Die Eingangsfilterung ist auf einer eigenen Platine unter gebracht, auf dieser befinden sich zwei Y-Kondensatoren (blau), ein X-Kondensator und eine Spule. Weiter geht es mit einer Schmelzsicherung, einem Trafo und jeweils einem X- und Y-Kondensator.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Bei den Kondensatoren kommt eine sehr bunte Mischung zum Einsatz. Primär wurden zwei Kondensatoren der Marke "Cheng" verbaut, welche jeweils eine Kapazität von 820 Mikrofarad bei einer Spannungsfestigkeit von 200V haben. Die Kondensatoren besitzen zudem eine Temperaturfestigkeit von +105°C. Desweiteren wurden Kondensatoren von "BH", "ChengX" und "FCon" verbaut, ChengX überwiegt allerdings.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dieses Netzteil besitzt sogar einen Protection-IC! Allerdings keinen besonders guten. Hierbei kommt ein Weltrend WT7520 zum Einsatz, welcher die Schutzschaltungen OVP und UVP auf 3,3V und 5V bereit stellt. 12V könnte er auch, aber laut Datenblatt greift OVP dort schon bei knapp 5V, was nun wirklich wenig Sinn machen würde. Insgesamt ist die Auswahl an Schutzschaltungen wirklich sehr gering.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Kommen wir nun zur größten Marketing-Lüge dieses Netzteils: Statt den vier versprochenen 12V Rails stellt die Platine nur zwei zur Verfügung! Viel schlimmer wird es allerdings noch, wenn man sich einmal die Unterseite der Platine anschaut. Dort wurden einfach sämtliche 12V-Kabel zusammen gelötet. In meinen Augen ist dieses Netzteil ein Single-Rail Netzteil.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Lötqualität ist erstaunlicherweise deutlich besser als ich erwartet habe. Zwar gibt es ein paar Stellen die man beanstanden könnte, aber insgesamt sieht das gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.

Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass die Elektronik des Netzteils niemals 780 Watt auf die Beine stellen könnte. Zudem ist die Auswahl an Schutzschaltungen sehr gering und die verbauten Komponenten wirken nicht besonders hochwertig.​*4. Testumgebung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Der Test wird in einem offenen Testsystem durchgeführt, Gehäuselüfter fallen daher weg.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Geforce GTX 480 stellt die Single-GPU Grafikkarte mit der höchsten Leistungsaufnahme dar. Hierbei ließe sich theoretisch eine Leistungsaufnahme von weit über 600 Watt generieren, aber selbst der gute Kühler von Zotac ist mit der Leistungsaufnahme überfordert, das vorläufige Maximum des Gesamtsystems liegt daher erst einmal bei ca. 520 Watt.

Neben dem ATX780HM kamen weitere Netzteile in diesem Test zum Einsatz:
1. Be Quiet! Pure Power L8 400W (80 Plus Bronze)
2. Antec TP-450C (80 Plus Gold)
3. Enermax Revo x´t 430W (80 Plus Gold)
4. Antec VP450P (80 Plus Bronze)
5. Seasonic X850 (Semipassiv, 80 Plus Gold)
6. Seasonic 860W Platinum (semipassiv, 80 Plus Platin)

Die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems habe ich mit Hilfe eines Profitec KD 302 gemessen. Hierbei habe ich 6 Lastszenarios generiert:

Szenario 1: Gesamtsystem im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 80W)
Szenario 2: Prime95, Grafikkarte im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 175W)
Szenario 3: Furmark, Voltage des Grafikchips bei 950mv, Chiptakt gedrosselt auf 500 MHz (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 270W)
Szenario 4: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 950mv (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 360W)
Szenario 5: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1013mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 450W)
Szenario 6: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1050mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 520W)

Die einzelnen Werte wurden entnommen, nachdem sich die Temperaturen der Komponenten einpendelten.

Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines Voltcraft SL-100 durchgeführt. Dabei wurde das Netzteil bestmöglich vom restlichen System getrennt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm vom Lüfter positioniert.

Die Messwerte zur Spannungsregulation wurden vom Mainboard ausgelesen. Wie genau diese Werte in der Praxis wirklich sind kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.​*5. Effizienz*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Nun genug von der Theorie, schauen wir uns einmal die Effizienz im Praxistest an. Der Hersteller des ATX780HM verspricht laut Produktaufkleber eine hohe Effizienz. Schauen wir mal:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nun ja, von einer hohen Effizienz kann man hier nicht sprechen. Selbst die mit 80 Plus Bronze spezifizierten Netzteile sind hinsichtlich der Effizienz wesentlich besser als der Testkandidat. Dessen Effizienz dürfte weit unter 80% liegen. Warum ich das Netzteil nicht höher belastet habe, erfahrt ihr bei der Spannungsregulation:​*6. Spannungsregulation*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Spannungsregulation aus? Eine zu niedrige oder zu hohe Spannung kann Komponenten beschädigen oder das System instabil werden lassen. Die Grenzen der Diagramme stellen die ATX-Norm dar. Werte, die außerhalb des Diagramms liegen, liegen somit auch gleichzeitig außerhalb der ATX-Norm.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Spannungen auf der +3,3V und +5V Schiene liegen nur knapp in der ATX-Norm, viel schlimmer sieht es allerdings auf der +12V Schiene aus. Schon im Szenario 3 lag die 12V-Voltage nur noch bei 11,405V, bei Szenario 4 sank diese sogar auf nur noch 11,194 Volt. Da das Netzteil bei der Belastung schon ziemlich ungesunde Geräusche von sich gab, habe ich höhere Belastungen an dieser Stelle vermieden. Insgesamt bestätigt sich hier meine Vermutung, das Netzteil ist niemals in der Lage die 780 Watt unfallfrei und ohne Katastrophe zu liefern.​*7. Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Ganz wichtig ist bei Netzteilen natürlich die Lautstärke. Bevor hier Fragen auftauchen wie ein PC denn ohne Netzteil betrieben werden kann: Ich habe hier das semipassive Seasonic 860W Platinum genommen und so weit wie möglich vom Schallpegel-Messgerät gelegt. Auch wenn der Lüfter in höheren Belastungen minimal aufdreht, sollte er vom restlichen System übertönt worden sein.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Der Hersteller unseres Testkandidaten versprach auf dem Aufkleber des Netzteils einen super leisen Lüfter. Nun ja, in der Realität ist das Netzteil mit Abstand das Lauteste das ich je gemessen habe. Zwar wird ein Antec TP450C bei Voller Last noch lauter, trotzdem ist die Lautstärke unseres Testkandidaten inakzeptabel hoch. Je höher man dieses Netzteil belastet, desto mehr Elektronikgeräusche erzeugt dieses auch, zudem fängt das Netzteil immer stärker an zu vibrieren. Dieses Netzteil kann einem wirklich Angst machen, insbesondere wenn ein Testsystem in Wert von mehreren hundert Euro damit befeuert wird.

Da sich der Lüfter zwischen den Szenarios 3 und 4 nicht schneller drehte, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich hier schon im Überlastbereich des Netzteils angekommen bin.​*8. Fazit*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​An dieser Stelle greife ich einmal die Frage aus der Überschrift meines Reviews auf: "Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?". Nach meinem Test kann ich ganz klar sagen: Nein kann es nicht.

Positiv ist eigentlich nur das relativ kompakte Gehäuse zu vermelden, welches relativ robust ist.

Die negativen Punkte überwiegen an dieser Stelle deutlich. Das fängt schon bei der für ein 780W starkes Netzteil relativ spärlichen Kabelausstattung an. Kritik gibt es auch an der Technik des Netzteils, passive PFC ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. Das statt versprochenen vier 12V-Rails in Wirklichkeit nur zwei Rails  vorhanden sind, diese auch noch zusammen gelötet wurden, empfinde ich  eigentlich schon als Täuschung. 			 		 So verwundert es dann eigentlich auch nicht, dass das Netzteil eine unterirdische Effizienz besitzt und es kaum mehr als 350 Watt zu leisten imstande ist. Zudem ist das Netzteil schon bei geringster Belastung sehr laut. Ich habe schon einige Produkte getestet, aber meinen Fail-Award musste ich noch nicht zücken. Dieses Produkt hat ihn allerdings vollkommen verdient.

Ich kann das Netzteil daher nicht empfehlen, viel mehr muss ich davor warnen es zu kaufen. Geiz ist leider nicht immer geil, denn gute 750-850 Watt-Netzteile kosten eben zum Teil auch mehr als das Vierfache unseres Testkandidaten. Dafür läuft man dann auch nicht in Gefahr, dass dieses Netzteil nicht den gesamten PC killt.
*Insgesamt komme ich zu folgendem Ergebnis:*

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir:
+ relativ kompakte Abmessungen

Negativ aufgefallen ist mir:
- wenige und kurze Kabel
- sehr günstige Komponenten im Inneren verbaut
- passive PFC
- Anzahl an Schutzschaltungen sehr gering
- nur zwei 12V Rails vorhanden, diese wurden auch noch zusammen gelötet
- leistet niemals 780 Watt, eher 350 Watt
- sehr geringe Effizienz
- Spannungsregulation bedenklich
- sehr hohe Lautstärke​Das Gaming Power HM 780 W bekommt von mir den verknoteten Rüssel für besonders schlechte Produkte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/FONT]


----------



## _chiller_ (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Review] Ein 780 Watt starkes Netzteil für 38 Euro. Kann das gut gehen?*

*Zum Review geht es hier lang:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...netzteil-fuer-38-euro-kann-das-gut-gehen.html*​


----------

